# IUGR in previous pregnancies?



## Mom 2B

I had IUGR with my daughter and was hoping to talk with someone who also had it in previous pregnancies

Im worried about having it again and want to know if anyone else had it in a second pregnancy or what the chances are of having it again


----------



## Oneday

Hi
I had it with my son he was born healthy at 36 weeks weighing 4ib 13 oz. This time they have given me growth scans and it turns out I am having a large baby due to gestational diabetes. As they say every pregnancy is different. Just make sure you are getting regular checks and I'm sure all will be fine x


----------



## mialou09

I was induced with my 1st little lady at 36 weeks due to IUGR, she was small (4lb 15oz) but perfectly healthy. Was never given an explination as to why she stopped growing but the placenta and cord was checked and everything looked fine??
I had growth scans towards the end of my 2nd pregnancy and she was fine, all the way through and only 2 days late came out at 8lb 3oz!! So odd but i was very greatful i didnt have to be induced again. Now on my third and having growth scans again but she's spot on so far. Fingers crossed for both of us eh?!!


----------



## Mom 2B

Thanks Ladies!!!!

Did either of you smoke?

They checked my placenta and cord and their were no problems with them either. I did smoke but cut back alot adn they blame the smoking.


----------



## Oneday

Hi 
I've never smoked. All they said was the placenta was infarcted (knackered) no idea why.


----------



## KatieEm

Hi I had IUGR with my son (now 7) who was born at 32 weeks weighing 3lb. I had pre eclampsia too but was never given a reason for it. This pregnancy is completely different, 'little' madam is currently weighing in at nearly 6lb and I have 5.5 weeks til my due date. I've gone from having a 3lb tiddler to a baby that it on target for 12/13lb! They don't know why she has decided to be so massive, GD has been ruled out. I'm a size 6/8 pre preg and needless to say it looks like I'm carrying a rugby team in there! Goes to show every pregnancy is different! X


----------



## secretbaby

I had IUGR with my eldest son 4llb born at full term - my placenta was 'calcified' and I had very high blood pressure and P.E symptoms full term so was induced then. 

My second baby was born at 27 weeks and was 2.4llb which is good for that gestation! this baby is 2.8llb at 28 weeks. I have been under fetal medicine doctor as I had pprom in my last pregnancy and we lost our son - and they found that my placenta is not working properly AGAIN this time - I have impaired blood flow to the placenta. Apparently in normal people you then have a 50/50 chance of IUGR and PE but fetal med guy said that I am very likely to have it.

I don't think it follows if you have it once you have it again... I also think it depends why it happens in the first place. I would speak to your consultant if you are worried, and hopefully they would be able to put extra growth scans in for you (if they haven't already).


----------



## Mom 2B

secretbaby said:


> I had IUGR with my eldest son 4llb born at full term - my placenta was 'calcified' and I had very high blood pressure and P.E symptoms full term so was induced then.
> 
> My second baby was born at 27 weeks and was 2.4llb which is good for that gestation! this baby is 2.8llb at 28 weeks. I have been under fetal medicine doctor as I had pprom in my last pregnancy and we lost our son - and they found that my placenta is not working properly AGAIN this time - I have impaired blood flow to the placenta. Apparently in normal people you then have a 50/50 chance of IUGR and PE but fetal med guy said that I am very likely to have it.
> 
> I don't think it follows if you have it once you have it again... I also think it depends why it happens in the first place. I would speak to your consultant if you are worried, and hopefully they would be able to put extra growth scans in for you (if they haven't already).

thank you so much for replying....and sorry you have had so much trouble with your babies.
the dr never did give me a straight answer to why i had IUGR. Said my placenta looked fine during pregnancy and after. he basically keeps telling me its cuz i smoked. well EVERYONE i know who has kids smoked and none of them had babies as small as me.
but i am scheduled for a growth scan with this baby at 33 weeks , 3 weeks from now so I just hope this baby is ok


----------



## WelshTiddler

I had a little girl with IUGR at 32 week wiegh 2lb 9oz 9 years ago. She is fine now. Just come back from my 28week growth scan and her brother is small aswell. They are watching me closely and I take asprin daily so will ave to wait and see.


----------



## WelshTiddler

I had a little girl with IUGR at 32 week wiegh 2lb 9oz 9 years ago. She is fine now. Just come back from my 28week growth scan and her brother is small aswell. They are watching me closely and I take asprin daily so will ave to wait and see.


----------



## Mom 2B

Can I ask why ;your taking asprin daily? I was told there was nothing i could do to prevent it, so wondering if the asprin was suggested for that or not? I dont have my growth scan til 33 weeks. i wish they did it at 28 week cuz then id know already. Waiting is killingme i still have 3 weeks to wait!!!


----------



## WelshTiddler

I have been prescribed Asprin as it increases the blood flow through the Planceta. I believe.The consultant told me to take it and I wasn't going to argue.I am having to take it till 36 weeks. I have had growth scasn from 24 weeks.


----------



## Mom 2B

Weird my dr never said anything about asprin. are you seeing a high risk dr? I was told I would be sent to a high risk dr if my growth scan shows problems but not before. And hes waiting until 33 weeks to do my growth scan.


----------



## WelshTiddler

Yes I am seeing a Consultant I was considered high risk as soon as I conceived. First saw them at 14 weeks when I was prescribed the Asprin. My daughter was born 10 yrs ago so I am also 35 now. Hannah was delivered at 33weeks but 28 gestational size. I had an ovarian shutdown so he is my miracale baby.Got told I wouldn't be able to have any more. Husband got a nice shock. Hannah is my princess fairy queen. (Her title she has given herself).


----------



## Mom 2B

I asked about seeing a high risk dr but my obgyn said its not guaranteed that this baby will have IUGR so no sence in seeinghigh risk until I need to. My daughter, who is 2 now, was born only 9 days early but estimated gestation for weight only was between 28-32 weeks. Other than weight she was perfectly healthy and full developed lungs and all. Im only giong to be 29 in March. But im raelly concerned about IUGR only because of my weight gain. Ive only gained 7.5 lbs. although i do have a nice size bump, and my bump measures normal....although i dont entirely believe bump measurments to predict babys size becasue my bump measured normal for my lttle girl the whole way thorough.


----------



## WelshTiddler

What you gain means nothing really. I put 5 and half stone on with Hannah and she came early, god know what it would have been if I'd gone full term. I think as long as you have moment i now have a kick chart that I fill in. 10 movements at least a day. Then bubs should be fine. I have gain 1 and half so far with this one so we will see. x


----------



## Mom 2B

Well i seen dr today. Im 31 weeks and belly measures 28-29. Looks like i might have another tiny IUGR baby. I have to make apptmet for growth u/s for this week and then i will know more but so far its not looknig like a fat baby for me.


----------



## WelshTiddler

Me neither I am measuring fine except when they do they US he is small. Hope all goes well with your scan. I just hope I get to the end and can have a vbac. Keep me posted. x


----------



## chloelyra

new to the forum. I was diagnosed with severe bilateral uterine notches, i.e. both of the cords to placenta are pretty congested, so now I am frantically looking for information. 

I have hypertension, and being 41 are the probable causes. Right now on aspirin to thin the blood so that the baby can get more nutrient. 

The strange thing is that the OB/GYN has not talk about further scan, the only test she wanted to do is the blood test at 32 weeks to test for blood clot (i was thinking '32 weeks?, the fetus can survive that long?)

I will ask her if i need follow up scan when i see her in 2 weeks.

Good luck to all of us, this is bloody stressful!


----------



## Mom 2B

How far along are you Chloelyra? Make sure your counting your baby's kicks adn if they slow down or you dont feel any for a little while go in and get checked out. 

I would definatly want a scan to check baby out. Im probably going to have bi weekly ones again with this pregnancy if it shows that hes small on Monday.

good luck.


----------



## chloelyra

Mom 2B,

I am 20wks 4 days. I could feel his movement today, don't think he has slow down. Will have to wait and see. The OB listened to his heartbeat and was happy that the fetus HB was strong and steady. I will ask for another scan sooner than 32 weeks. 

Good luck with your appointment, let's us know how the appointment goes.


----------



## Mom 2B

Well im off to my growth u/s today....wish my luck adn ill update later


----------



## Mom 2B

Well ladies I'm back from my u/s. I'm 32+1 today. Head measures 29+6, Leg measures 33, Belly measures 31+3, and weight was 3 lbs 12 oz. So long legs but everything else is small. He should weigh like 4.5 Lbs now. I dont remember if my daughter u/s was at 32 or 34 weeks but she weighed 4 Lbs. Ill have to look up to see when hers was. Also my fluid is kinda low. Not sure if thats a big concern or not. I go see my Dr on wednesday but now sureif he will have the results yet.


----------



## Mom 2B

So I just looked up when my daughters u/s were. At her 35 week u/s she weighed 4lbs. her head was 32+5 and belly was 28+6. I hope i get another u/s around 35 weeks so i can compare.


----------



## WelshTiddler

Thats good news. I have mine this Friday. Been in hospital because by BP was high when had last consultant appointment but did tell them it high every time I go and see them.


----------



## Mom 2B

so any news????


----------



## glamis

hi mom2b

l too had an iugr baby nearly 2 years ago now - she was born at 37 wks measuring 4lb 11oz 

but they never saw how small she was as the silly mw never recorded proper bump measurements at the 32wk check 

I also had retained placenta so worrying about this one too - l am 19 wks and due May 14 

sorry to be following your thread but like you l am wondering if this one will be tiny as well - as we stayed in for a week which was terrible and also having to have a spinal to take the placenta out on delivery was traumatic for me too! 

I also was not given any explanation for either iugr or retained placenta and this time all the cons said at my 16wk check is that they will scan me at 28 wks and again at 32 wks and no more if baby is ok size - l cannot help feel that this is surely not enough? 

my bump is also a bit small now so wondering if my fluid is low too! :growlmad:

l have a question please - would drinking more fluids make you produce more amniotic fluid as l can barely get 2 litres down me and only managing 1 litre per day? 

thank you for your help


----------



## Mom 2B

I have not beentold if drinking water will increase yuour amnio fluid...the dr has not even comfirmed if i have low fluid yet. I see him tododay and i will find out. Best of luck to you


----------



## glamis

hiya mom 2b hope you well, how did your appt go? :hugs:


----------



## Mom 2B

im still measuring 2 weeks behind. the u/s said my fluid is on the low end of normal so we will make sure to check that again at my 35 week u/s. As long as i only stay 2 weeks behind its not so bad but if i drop farther behind then its looking like an IUGR baby. but i dont really count on belly measuments cuz i measured pretty close to normal with my little girl the whole way throu.

I also have now found out i have PUPPPs. yay for me!!!!!! NOT!!!!


----------



## glamis

hiya mom 2b 

glad your appt went well and that you are not too far behind in wks 

sorry to sound dumb but what is pupps?

l got my scan on the 29th - any ideas of what l should ask?


----------



## Mom 2B

Pruritic Urticarial Papules and Plaques of Pregnancy

My dr said that they use to explain it like this....I am allergic to this pregnancy. I have hives on my bump and its insanly itchy and the only way to get rid of it is to have the baby. Its not dangerous to me or baby but VERY annoying. Drives me crazy.

Not sure what questions you should ask. Are you measuring small? If so I would ask what the head and belly measurments are so you know roughly how far behind you are.


----------



## glamis

hiya mom 2b, hope you are keeping well :hugs:

that pupps does not sound too nice, hopefully the next few weeks will rush by quickly for you 

thanks for your support will ask for those measurements on my scan on wednesday 

:hugs:


----------



## Mom 2B

So I had my 35 week u/s today. Baby boy is right on track. I will have a normal weight baby this time. he is estimated at 5lbs 13oz......which is a whole pound more than what my daughter weighed at birth. I am so relieved!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glamis

yay so happy for you :happydance:


----------

